# My ratties :)



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello!  I got 2 rats around 3 weeks ago, its my first time owning rats so please correct me if im making any mistakes; Heres a picture of pretzel, because Tavi is camra shy  they are both girls and are adults, here is also a picture of the cage  thanks!












(Tavi is in the top left of the cage) Also, does anyone else think its a good Idea to mark the water bottle each day to see how much they drink each day?


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Very cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Dustin.cavanah (Sep 16, 2013)

Good looking rats... Only recommendation i have is add some hammocks or a critter pod to the top of the cage... All my rats (7 of them) love the hammocks and hanging items at the top.... You can even use a bandana and tie it to top of the cage to make hammocks for very cheap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks I tried but my rats hate hammocks and ropes, other hanging things with a passion


----------



## Dustin.cavanah (Sep 16, 2013)

Adding some pics for ideas: 
Top of my male's cage. They love the stuff at the top.















We have 2 baby girls and they love this hanging "pineapple" that i got at petsmart or petco (i dont remember which)










Just some ideas ur rats might like ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Fancy cages  how much is the 'pineapple'?


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay, heres Pretzel sitting on Tavi


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's the pineapple, I think.
http://www.petco.com/product/122920...all-Animal-Hideaway.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Dustin.cavanah (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats it ... I have the small one for the babies cage ... Im thinking about getting the big one for the adult girls cage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome  thank you guys so much


----------



## Savannah (Oct 6, 2013)

If your rats are new then they may not want drink as much due to anxiety and stress. you shouldn't have to mark the water bottle unless you know they're not drinking at all. If no water is getting through the bottle fill the bottle up, squeeze it a little bit so the air in the bottle Is released and a stream of water comes out. Then you know they are getting water. Also, what litter are you using? By the look of your cage picture It looks like your using wood shavings like pine. I recommend not using that. My first rat I used pine and then switched it because the dust causes respiratory infections and it irritates there eyes. I now use Care fresh pet bedding. Its paper based and dust free. Its at walmart for 3$ and works great. Any ways you have come rats! I hope I helped! I know that being a first time rat owner can be stressful.


----------



## Shadowcat2002 (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks a lot, that was the 'GEM' cedar crap that they came with, I now am using a expensive brand called 'KAYTEE'












I haven't opened it yet, Im cleaning my cage again today and taking the rest of the cedar crap out. Heres the package of the old stuff












Thanks for the advice  I just mark the water bottle daily so I know if they suddenly stop drinking. My only concern with the new bedding is on the back it says "WARNING; Animal consumption of any bedding should be avoided" Cause, my rats like chewing on anything so yeah, they will prob ending up eating some


----------

